# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Phát hiện mã độc tấn công hệ điều hành 64 bit

## binhseo2800

*Hãng bảo mật Trend Micro vừa phát hiện một phần mềm độc hại mới với tên gọi KIVARS, có khả năng tấn công vào các máy tính sử dụng hệ điều hành 64 bit, hệ điều hành được cho là có khả năng bảo mật cao hơn rất nhiều so với bản 32 bit.*
*[replacer_img]
*Mã độc hiện có khả năng tấn công vào hệ điều hành 64 bit.
Theo đó, phần mềm độc hại này được lan truyền thông qua mã độc _TROJ_FAKEWORD.A_ - một trình cài đặt chuyên cài các tập tin _.exe_ và dùng biểu tượng của MS Word để "_dẫn dụ_" người dùng nhấn vào nó.
Trong hệ điều hành 32 bit, bản sao của các tập tin thực thi được tạo ra trong thư mục "*Windows System*" chứa các tập tin _iprips.dll_ mà Trend Micro xác định là mã độc _TROJ_KIVARSLDR_ cùng tập tin _winbs2.dll_ được xác định là mã độc _BKDR_KIVARS_.
Tuy nhiên, trong biến thể mới nhất của _KIVARS_ thì nó đã có khả năng tấn công máy tính chạy hệ điều hành 64 bit khi có thể tạo ra những thành phần đã nêu ở trên vào thư mục giống nhau.
Khi hoạt động, mã độc này sẽ can thiệp vào tính năng gỡ bỏ phần mềm của máy tính, dẫn đến việc người dùng không thể xóa bỏ phần mềm mã độc đã bị cài vào máy.
Bên cạnh đó, mã độc này sẽ kích hoạt việc theo dõi thao tác gõ phím, chụp lén màn hình, kiểm soát các ứng dụng đang chạy ngầm của người dùng để gửi các bản báo cáo về cho tin tặc.

----------

